# Michelin Ltx M/s 2



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally put new skins on our 2007 Chevy Suburban 2500 LT.

I decided to go with the Michelin LTX M/S 2 product.

They aren't cheap, but are a very solid tire for both wear and performance.

Excellent siping for all weather handling and very quiet going down the road.

Can't wait to hook up the 250RS this spring and see how the new rubber performs under a load.

Just wanted to share.

Cheers,

Faups


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Did you go with the LT or P series?

I am contemplating going with the same tire but am not sure if need/want to go with the LT series. You are right about the bucks needed to purchase.

bbwb


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I purchased mine the week before Thanksgiving and can't wait to see how they tow. LTX M/S2 size 265/18/65 for $194/tire + $19 tire taxes & disposal fee installed mounted and balanced. There was also a $70 + $30 rebate I'll be receiving in the mail from Michelin.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I bought the P series of this tire for my F150 and they are great. Then I just bought the LT series for my 99 Suburban 2500 right before Thanksgiving to take advantage of the rebate (+I splurged and bought some wheels from Discount too). I have not towed with them yet, but I will do so right around Christmas (camp all year here in S. Texas even if it gets into the low 20's I'm out there). I was out the door with four 16 inch tires that came with a 1 year free replacement then prorated road hazard, mounted/balanced + four new rims for $1287.23 before the $70 rebate (no disposal fee I kept the stock rims that have new P tires on them).


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I hope the M/S 2 product is a good one...

I've used The Michelin LTX M/S on my Expedition and Dodge Truck since they were both new '97/'98...

I was amazed at the treadwear and was just about to replace this set when it all went south...










Don't wait for the tread to wear out...or you might suffer from a blowout. And man does an 80psi tire BLOW!!

Ooppps...only run 65 psi in front...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How old were these tires? To note, any tire can blow. Looks like the sidewall went.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

5 years 8 months old...and had 71,001 miles. I'll be the first to admit --- buying new tires was on my short list of things to do that week.

The first set I had lasted 72,255.

I love these tires... After the blowout I put 5 new ones on the truck. (The spare was still Original equipment from '98)

I won't try to get 70,000 miles from them anymore. I'll replace them at 60K - 65K, even if there is a lot of tread remaining. It's not an event that I would like to repeat.

My life was spared by a guardrail... I might not be so lucky next time. It would have been really scary if I had been towing the 5'vr...


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Tires should be replace either by miles or age. Certain chemicals added to new tires allow rubber to be soft and flexible. Over time and as air migrates through the tire, the chemical's effectiveness weakens, allowing rubber to become more brittle and lose strength.

Vehicle manufacturers recommend replacing after 6 years, tire manufacturers say 10 years. Of course it also depends on how the tires were cared for, how much load they were under, rotation, etc, etc.

Glad you weren't injured.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i just put on the LTX MS2's in E load range, 275 70R18's. tire rack had them in stock for $202.00 a tire, and i could pick them up at a local distribution center and save the shipping costs. i paid a local shop $80 to mount and spin balance them....

we'll see how they do this winter...i am gonna take them off in the spring and finish burning up my last set of continentals.....


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Great tire. I have those on my Expedition and they are great in all weather conditions. I went with the slightly more aggressive AT2's for my F350 tow vehicle and have found them to be an excellent "do-it-all" tire.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I had them special ordered on my new 2011 F350. What a difference on I5 heading south. Less noise, better handling. The only complaint is they pick up gravel in the parking lots and 'fling' them out. I am super satisfied so far.


----------

